# Kona Ute for sale.



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Sold.

Thanks for looking,

MC


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice bike but I suspect this will get deleted for being spam.


----------



## hillharman (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing about the new commuter. Want to share some details? I'm dreaming of a blinged out Ti commuter to encourage me to to ride to work. It helps that I may be able to take some mild singletrack to get there.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Cargo bike BULLITT, a fast cargo bike designed by Larry vs Harry, Copenhagen, Denmark

Pretty easy to want to hop on this thing rather than get in the car. Just waiting on materials to build the box up front, so that I can haul the dog to the shop with me, and/or a boat, as well as deliver wheels to the Fed Ex depot on the way home.

It's far from perfect (in fact it's quirky as hell and some of it makes no sense at all) but I bit the bullet (<-ha!) and it's too late to go back now.

MC


----------



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

link not working for me, what are the details on the ute?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

mikesee said:


> View attachment 786508
> 
> 
> Cargo bike BULLITT, a fast cargo bike designed by Larry vs Harry, Copenhagen, Denmark
> ...


nice mike. we had a bakfiets.nl long for a while. loved that bike. heavy, 8spd internal, 8'+ long. 100lbs dry.

dog wouldn't ride in it, no matter what we tried... kid loved it. many a miles cruising around with the little one. good times.


----------

